# Light tackle mangrove snapper and african pompano



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

https://youtu.be/Zt2tC--JM4I


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

A post with no text and just a web link. I never click on them, just on principle. I don't want to 'like', no I won't 'subscribe.'


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

SurfRidr said:


> A post with no text and just a web link. I never click on them, just on principle. I don't want to 'like', no I won't 'subscribe.'


Sorry brother. Great fishing action in this video on light tackle.


----------

